# new girl



## casper1 (Dec 29, 2002)

hello everyone, 

just stumbled on this site today and think it might help me only been on clomid for a month usually have really regular cycles 3 days late really bad cramping pains has anyone else had this?


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Casper,

Welcome to FF! 

I'm afraid I don't have any personal experience with Clomid, but know there are plenty on here that do. So please check in and you will be sure to have some response to your concerns.

Please feel free to post any questions/worries you may be having, there is a wealth of experience on here and a wonderful bunch of girls (and boys) that can help you through this!

All the very best,

love,

Sue


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Casper,

I also have no experience of Clomid - sorry  , but we do have quite a few girls at the moment who are using Clomid, hopefully one of them will be able to help with your question.

We have heard of quite a few success stories now, so i have my fingers crossed for you that it has worked.

Welcome to the site  and hope to see a ^thumbsup^ that it has worked.

Take care

Mel

x x


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Hello Casper1
As Sue and Mel have said there are quiet a few of us that are on or have been on Clomid, so hopefully we can help you with any queries. I was on clomid for quiet a while, unfortunately didn't work for me, but that doesn't mean to say it won't work for you   .
When I was on it, my cycle went from a regular 28 days up to 35 and I was told that this was to be expected on Clomid. Cramps could be a good sign though, so fingers crossed for you. Let us know how you get on. There are quiet a few girls on the "Clomid Anyone" thread, so you might like to post on there with us.
Good Luck
Karen


----------



## jill20000 (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi Casper,

I have just finished my first cycle with clomid my cycle went from 28 to 44, i have some af type cramps in between and really though af would come but it didnt. i am now on my second cycle 100mg of clomid and i am on day 7, so hoping i will be lucky this time.
good luck to you.
Jill


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Casper, Hi Jill (and anyone else new here that I've missed since I last posted).

I have been on clomid 50mg for about 7 months. I've got one lot left to take then I move on to something scarier!

In the main, my cycles were actually slightly shorter on clomid. Previously I'd be between 29 and 35 days and on the tablets I'm 28 to 30 days. Although I had a month off and I had a really long cycle then.
However I was told by doctor that it could affect the length of your cycle so it seems to be a common side effect of the drug.

Haven't really noticed an increase in cramping either, but then I get bad cramping anyway (probably because I've had endo). I have noticed that about midcycle I get tenderness and bloating in my tummy. 

Other joyful side effects to look out for are headaches, hot flushes, tender breasts and extreme moodiness. PMT doesn't hold a candle to what you get on Clomid. I had to buy my husband a suit of armour for Christmas this year !


----------



## jill20000 (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi Caz

I have all my fingers and toes crossed that this one is the one for you.  
I know what you mean about the pmt my dh asked if i was having another af a few days after it had finished 
i am now on day 10 so hoping and praying that this weekend will be lucky for me  i have my scan this friday and monday to see how i am going so hopefully ovulating. i will let you know.
take care and good luck
Jill x


----------



## emmaclaire (May 16, 2003)

Hi, I am on Clomid also and have just taken my third lot. I am starting to feel a little discouraged, although from what I read, there are people who have been on it a lot longer than that, so I really should stop feeling sorry for myself!

I am just tryin to get on with things and not think about it every minute of the day, as hard as that is.

Fingers crossed!!

Emma
xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

hi everyone

I have finished my first month of clomid. We are keeping our fingers crossed.

I do not know whether it wil work or not but anything is worth a go in the firt instance.

I appear to be suffering from lower abdo pain and sore nipples- but I gather this is normal!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all

love

Jeanette


----------



## wiggi (Oct 7, 2005)

im new 2 clomid an computers this mite sound silly but if u post a ? how do u find the answers if that makes sense feeling a bit down as 2 try with clomid had a reversal august 04  got pg in nov 04 lost my ds in may at 21wks if some1 cud help me 2 understand how 2 use this site i wud b grateful my name is wendy im 41 i already have 5 children but none with my df i have 3sons an 2daughters thank u 4 listening wendy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I'm just about to start my 5th cycle of 50mg clomid (tomorrow - cd2)...I actually ovulate naturally but am on it too "boost".

Unfortunately cramps are pretty common side effect of clomid...but AF, pg & clomid side effects are all very similar so difficult to know what's happening.

Wishing you lots of luck
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Wendy and welcome to FF.  It looks like you have "replied" to an old posting from 2002.  If you want to post a new question, click on "new topic".  This question once you have posted will appear at the top of the subjects and move down as others post.  Any new replies you have got, you will see "new" written next to them.  does that help?


----------

